# Long260 hydraulic problems



## AWA (Jun 19, 2018)

I have a Long 260 tractor that a coworker gave to me. The hydraulics was not working. A line had been torn off and it was run for 20 minutes with the discharge line busted. I put a new hydraulic pump on it. It will pump up the 3 point hitch if there is no weight on it. If I put weight on it, it will not pump or it starts to go back down. What could be the problem?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds as if the internal three point piston seals have failed. Scare up a repair manual for the tractor, the UTB/Universal 260 manual is the same. Once you disassemble the rockshaft and three point piston unit, you should be able to obtain the needed seals from a hydraulic repair shop. They are standard metric components.

The parts are available here too: http://www.longparts.com/advanced_s...hree+point+piston+seals&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0


----------



## AWA (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks, I have the service manual but cannot find the repair manual. I was thinking the piston seals was the problem.


----------

